# Ivermectin Dosage



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi ,
I bought 6 mg Ivermectin pills...Can someone tell me about the dosage ?? Like what amount of it should be dissolved in water and how much be fed ?? 

Thank You


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

If you use the liquid use three drops in the mouth and a little on the neck skin is what I've been told.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul,, if these are indeed 6mg PILLS, you need to be very careful, as they would need a very, very, very small fraction of a pill, or else you are going to over dose them. Ivermectin does not dissolve in water, so you will not be able to easily make a suspension/solution with these pills very easily. Dosing for pigeons for Ivermectin is 0.50 - 1mg/kg, once, then again in 12-14 days. So this means a typical bird (say 350g) would need 1/60th - 1/120th of one of these pills (this is to equal typical dosing with the 1% liquid), if the information you provided, 6mg pills, is accurate, and if a bird were to receive a whole pill they will become acutely ill, most likely die.

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

OH MY.........1/60th is impossible .... what do i do ?? how should i feed then ? its going to be very very very hard to make it 1/60th ...so should i make a very small piece of the pill and feed it to each bird ??


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul, with de-wormers you have to be very, very accurate with the dosing or else you are going to hurt your birds, it will not be good enough to "give a small piece" of a pill. Do you have a druggist that you could take a pill to for him to make a correct and accurate suspension, to take 1 pill and make it into a 1% suspension from it? Tell him Ivermectin is soluble in Propylene Glycol or Glycerin.

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess there is this guy in the local pharmacy ...he seems to know a lot i'll try to contact him...but in the mean time please tell me other alternatives that i can try...how about making a very very small piece and feeding it by hand...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> yess there is this guy in the local pharmacy ...he seems to know a lot i'll try to contact him...but in the mean time please tell me other alternatives that i can try...how about making a very very small piece and feeding it by hand...


I would not do this with this particular medicine and I would not advise anyone else to do this as well, to break/chip pieces off and give. Ivermectin, and other de-wormers, are not like many other meds, like antibiotics, where if you get the dose a little wrong, there will not usually be any real harm done. Getting the dose wrong with de-wormers can really hurt and/or bring death to a bird. Please take the extra time, go to your guy and tell him what I told you about what Ivermectin can be dissolved in, Propylene Glycol or Glycerin, this information will be important for him. Tell him what the strength of the pills are, 6mg, and that you want to end up with a 1% suspension.

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, Thank You very much...


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

i went to the guy but he said he couldnt do it ........so any other alternatives ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> i went to the guy but he said he couldnt do it ........so any other alternatives ??


liquid dewormer for bird..


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul, are you sure your birds need de-worming? I know in South Asia there are is not as many choices as other place, what other de-wormers in liquid form are available to you, as though of them may not have been my first choice for you, they may be safer that trying to give inaccurate doses of Ivermectin.

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Well i've learned about deworming recently...and i learned that worms inside pigeons can be fatal..so i wanted to deworm my pigeons just for safety...they seem to be in good health and i actually dont know whether they need deworming or not...is there any way to know whether my pigeons really need deworming dosage or not .??


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

and i only have ivermectin pills here ... i dont have anything liquid.......


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nazmul said:


> Well i've learned about deworming recently...and i learned that worms inside pigeons can be fatal..so i wanted to deworm my pigeons just for safety...they seem to be in good health and i actually dont know whether they need deworming or not...is there any way to know whether my pigeons really need deworming dosage or not .??


Get a veterinarian to analyze a sample of droppings, preferably a couple of day's samples to make sure.

Many fanciers do de-worm their birds regularly anyway, of course, just in case. That does no harm for a healthy bird.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul, if you birds are acting well, then you have time to look for another de-wormer/ I know you say you only have Ivermectin pill, but I was asking can you buy a different type of de-wormer? What many people do is gather up droppings from a lot of their birds, mix them together and have them examined under a microscope for worm eggs. Can someone there do what is called a fecal float to examine your bird's droppings? They would be looking for microscopic eggs like in these links. De-worming medicines might be one of the most potentially dangerous medicines we give to our birds, as mentioned before, if you get the dose wrong you can hurt or kill them.

http://health.allrefer.com/pictures-images/roundworm-eggs-ascariasis.html
http://www.oregon.gov/DHS/ph/phl/imglib/round2.shtml

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok i'll try to buy a liquid form of ivermectin and come back to the thread...
thank you for providing all the information...btw r u a vet ?? or a pigeon expert ??


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> ok i'll try to buy a liquid form of ivermectin and come back to the thread...
> thank you for providing all the information...btw r u a vet ?? or a pigeon expert ??


No, just have had birds for many years, and between books and sites like Pigeon-Talk, I have always tried to increase my knowledge on them, and I am still learning every day. When you find a different wormer, I will help you with dosing.

Karyn


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Nazmul,, if these are indeed 6mg PILLS, you need to be very careful, as they would need a very, very, very small fraction of a pill, or else you are going to over dose them. Ivermectin does not dissolve in water, so you will not be able to easily make a suspension/solution with these pills very easily. Dosing for pigeons for Ivermectin is 0.50 - 1mg/kg, once, then again in 12-14 days. So this means a typical bird (say 350g) would need 1/60th - 1/120th of one of these pills (this is to equal typical dosing with the 1% liquid), if the information you provided, 6mg pills, is accurate, and if a bird were to receive a whole pill they will become acutely ill, most likely die.
> 
> Karyn


What does 1% liquid mean? Isn't it mean 1gm ivermectin in 100 cc/ml solution? If so ....

100 ml contains 1 gm i.e., 1000 mg ivermectin
1 ml contians 1000/100 = 10 mg ivermectin.

if i crush 5 pill of 6mg ivermectin and mix it with 3 ml glycerin then i will find 1% ivermectin solution.. isn't it?

I have never deworm my birds yet as i heard it's could be devastating. But feeling its needed... both for external and internal... i found ivermectin can be used for both.

If i make solution like i explain will it work?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i used to use the ivermectin injection preparations and give each bird 2 drops then repeat after 12 days.....it works well for me


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the standard of drops? Eye dropper drops? 1 ml pediatric dropper drops...5ml pediatric dropper's drop? It seems all dropper's drop varies.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

jeweel said:


> What does 1% liquid mean? Isn't it mean 1gm ivermectin in 100 cc/ml solution? If so ....
> 
> 100 ml contains 1 gm i.e., 1000 mg ivermectin
> 1 ml contians 1000/100 = 10 mg ivermectin.
> ...



Jeweel, because of the lesson you said you learned from your recent loss, I would be very careful in giving anything ever again, in the future, you are not 100% sure what the results are going to be. Did you read this thread carefully, from the beginning, to understand that while Ivermectin is a useful medicine, it also can bring harm to a bird if not dosed right, I would never recommend making up your own suspension to try and use, from 6mg pills, anybody that does this is probably going to end up with very sick or dead birds.

I urged Nazmul to try harder to find another de-wormer called Pyrantel Pamoate and he did locate a source in your county, found below. With Pyrantel, the safety margin is substantially larger than Ivermectin and while quite safe I find it to be very effective. If you buy the Pyrantel, post the strength you purchased and I will help you with dosing.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=576048&postcount=1

With the Ivermectin, 1% Ivermectin means that there are 10mg of pure Ivermectin in each 1mL of solution. Please do not use anything containing Ivermectin that you have made yourself.

Karyn


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, karyn, i will not give anything to my bird without 100% sure that i am giving the right thing with right doses to my birds and off course i want give the best thing to my birds. I have found ivermectin injectable solution Brand Name "A-Mectin" from The ACME Laboratories Ltd. I don't know what to do now. Actually what kind of dropper should i use?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

The Ivermectin you found from ACME Laboratories Ltd. is indeed 1% injectable and could be used, http://acmeglobal.com/AcmeLabs/Products/Animal Health/ProdPages/vet_anthelmintic08.htm.

To be able to dose it you will need a 1cc syringe. Depending on what is available where you are, you may need one or two different types of syringes. They make a 1cc syringe with a taper tip that has a needle attached by friction, this is what you should try and buy, as this will allow you to draw the Ivermectin out of the small bottle, then slip the needle off, and then dose a bird. If you can't find this type then you will need two syringes, one syringe with a needle to get the med out and a 1cc syringe, the kind without any attached needle, to dose a bird, you will transfer the med from the one with the needle to the one without a needle. Do not attempt to dose a bird orally using a syringe with an attached needle.

You will dose an adult bird 1 drop of the 1% Ivermectin orally to the back of the throat using the 1cc syringe, that weighs between 300-400g. On a 1cc syringe 1 drop will be 0.05cc, this is between 0 and the first line on the syringe. You will wait 12-14 days and repeat this same 1 drop dose.

I would also get in the Pyrantel Pamoate as well, as it's good to alternate de-wormers and also Pyrantel is much more gentle and in a very ill bird that needed to be wormed, that had a round worm infection, would be what I would use.

I had a look at the rest of the products that ACME has to offer, and other than the Ivermectin, they have a very good line up of medicines that would be helpful to others in Bangladesh who needed certain medications for their birds. Can you please post up where you are purchasing the Ivermectin from and whether, their full line of products would also be available from the same supplier.

Karyn


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Karyn,

I purchased that product from Narayanganj local market the shop is called " Sheba poultry pharmacy" located at Kalir Bazar. I don't know whether the full line of products are available at that pharmacy.

Ok I will get Pyrantel Pamoate also but what is available here (searching the internet) is for human. I always respect and give much value to the experienced people, i know they learned more than me.

I am concerned about external and internal parasite. I could not find anything satisfactory for external parasite here. There are flies, lice (i don't know whether mites too) moving around. 

You know my birds are ill. Now suggest what should i do?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, you want the Pyrantel for humans, as Pyrantel is also used in humans to treat worms (will still need to know the strength to tell you how much to give). The Ivermectin will treat for certain kinds of external parasites as well, (the kind the bite or burrow), but if there are feather lice, then you will need a caged bird spray like below, to spray with. The spray contains a natural insecticide called Pyrethrins, so if you can not find this particular brand see if you can find a pyrethrins spray, it must be this active ingredient, nothing else. Thanks for the information on where to get the Ivermectin, when you get a chance can you check and see what else the pharmacy carried by ACME.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752076

Karyn


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

The pharmacy has most of theproducts of ACME. It is ran buy one man so he could not give me much time...

I could not find pyrethrins but Permethrin (cream), Cypermethrin, prallethrin + D-Phenothrin (Aerosol spray insect spray), Chlorpyrifos, Dimethoate, Acephate, Carbosulfan, Cartap HCL, Carbofuran. 

Brand Name "Delentin" pyrantel pamoate. Each ml contaings 50mg pyrantel base as equivalent to pyrantel pamoate USP 10ml.  50mg/ml

Thanks


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeweel, I am not comfortable recommending the use of anything you found, you will have to continue to look. Also, there is an insecticide "dust" we use here called Sevin 5 (5% active), not sure if it's available there, but it would actually be in the gardening section of any type of "Home & Garden" stores you may have there, and it could work as well. Keep looking, but as mentioned the Ivermectin will deal with with a number of types of pests.

Will need to know the weight of her, if possible, to suggest a dose of the Pyrantel.

Karyn


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

I know sevin which contains carbyl ... searching for at least one month... will boric acid do anything?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

jeweel said:


> I know sevin which contains carbyl ... searching for at least one month... will boric acid do anything?


Boric acid at high concentrations will irritate the eyes, which will happen if a bird were treated and then was going through their feathers preening afterward, and harmful as well if ingested or inhaled for a small animal. I would not use it. Remember, only use things on your birds were there are lots of references of good results, and the protocol can be found at many pigeon places as a standard treatment for any particular issue. Keep looking.

Karyn


----------



## Windyday (Aug 28, 2011)

*Flock dosage of ivermectin 1%?*

Hello all!
I'm new and love your forum and pigeons! Please let me know to worm s flock ? Thx


----------

